

RSS readers on Linux - gnosis
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2013/03/14/rss-readers-on-linux/

======
throwawayG9
I guess this comes up kind of in response to the google thing. Honestly I
don't know why people keep using anything from google. About two years ago I
decided I would never use a google product again, and I never looked back.

For RSS, I have been using Liferea since then, and I totally recommend it.

~~~
isaacpei
yes, Liferea is awesome. is it possible to port it to a web platform? meaning
to make it online?

~~~
reidrac
Liferea supports Tiny Tiny RSS sync, so that could be it. You can host
<http://tt-rss.org/> and use Liferea as desktop app (and may be the web
interface for mobile).

In fact that's the only part that I really liked of Google Reader: it was the
perfect backend (I got used to the web interface, but the real experience was
with the native apps).

It would be nice to have a "standard" API for RSS sync that could be
implemented by servers and clients. In that way we could host our own RSS
backend in the same way we run a SMTP and IMAP servers to have our own
independent email infrastructure.

Tiny Tiny RSS API could be a good start, or we can agree on a Google Reader
compatible API.

------
johndcook
I've updated the post to include more readers people have suggested.

~~~
bitcartel
Sage (Firefox plug-in) works with Firefox Sync, so you can have your RSS feeds
synced across devices.

~~~
pasbesoin
Sage is still around? For a while, it was stagnant and then was sort of
forked. There were some rendering/vulnerability issues that were not being
addressed in a timely fashion (in some cases in one fork, in other cases
perhaps in both forks).

Do you know enough about it to briefly describe where it is at, now, and/or
which fork (if still forked) is better and why?

I haven't looked at it in... some years, now.

------
nilved
Canto[0] is also very nice.

[0] <http://codezen.org/canto/>

------
Yver
I'm surprised that Opera isn't getting more love.

~~~
Surio
I know! I was about to mention Opera too.

They are just jinxed that way! Do it all right, but just not getting the
mindshare that they (in a way, rightly) deserve (despite being closed-source)!

And the browser itself is just fantastic in terms of speed, configurability
and performance (despite failing on pages here and there due to no fault of
theirs).

~~~
Zirro
Opera Software recently took the decision to leave the old browser-foundation
behind for Chromium[0], which may change the things you listed for better or
worse. Since Chromium doesn't support RSS natively, it is currently unknown
whether it will be supported in future versions of Opera.

[0]: [http://my.opera.com/ODIN/blog/300-million-users-and-move-
to-...](http://my.opera.com/ODIN/blog/300-million-users-and-move-to-webkit)

~~~
sparkie
Opera are only replacing their rendering engine with the one used in Chromium,
they are not using Chromium to replace their browser. Opera's RSS feature
doesn't even touch the rendering engine and is built entirely with their
native widgets - but even if they were to put it into the rendering engine,
RSS is just XML, and can be styled in any way they want using standard web
technologies.

tl;dr: The move doesn't affect Opera's ability to put RSS in their browser.

~~~
Surio
A better worded reply than my off-the-cuff one. I think I better log-off and
get some sleep!

